# Help with refinishing



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Ive been refinishing a Les Paul (Epiphone) after using a conditioner I decided to go for a dark red mahogany finish, you know the finish thats common with Gibson Les pauls. anyway, I used Watco Red mahogany oil stain and after a few coats Im really not liking how it turned out. I soaked the body as instructed then wipe off after 30-45 mins however, the result is very light staining, not dark at all. 
What are my options here? any advice is appreciated.


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Irvine.

Welcome to the forum.:smilie_flagge17:

Just add 1 coat at a time til you reach the mark that you like.
The finish will darken slightly as time goes by,so you might want to stop just 
before its where you want it.

Jan:food-smiley-004:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Or use a different stain ... Ngr or alcohol based comes to mind.


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

How long between coats?
Im thinking I should've went with a dye or a coloured Laquer, would it be too late to change it?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

If you haven't sprayed yet sand it off. I spray within an hour or so of staining. The other option it to throw some of that stain in the sealer or lacquer and spray a couple of coats with that. It gives a kind of suspended look....

here's a picture of a Leslie I built ... walnut with cherry stain in the sealer 

it's being light by a yellow light .. but here it is anyway 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27243450/in/photostream/


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Not sure if I can sand it off since its an oil stain and soaked into the wood, may give it a couple more coats and see how it looks. If Im still not happy with the finish I can always coat it with BIN's primer and then a solid lacquer right?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup you can.


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Anyone know where I can pick up some grain filler paste, I cant find it anywhere? the people at home depot didnt know what it is!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Irvine said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up some grain filler paste, I cant find it anywhere? the people at home depot didnt know what it is!


http://www.woodessence.com/bartleydefault.html


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks again! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Anyone have any Black Les Paul back cavity covers, I have the creme ones, but the guitar is now white, and black would look better. Im not sure if Epiphone and Gibson use the same size covers. mine are 143mm x 103mm


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Bump....:wave:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm the stain didn't work out? Don't know about the covers. Ebay may be a source. Take your covers and go LP shoppng .


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

I could'nt quite get the colour I was going for with the stain, so I decided to Primer it and go white as I always liked the white custom LP look also.
Yes, I'll watch Ebay for some black covers, or may end up making my own.


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Finally got it back together, two cans of alpine white lacquer, two cans of clear lacquer.
Now I just have to tune it, Im having a hard time with that, between the neck adjusting and the intonation being way off.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It looks good.


----------

